# Thinking of putting a flatbed on the plow truck



## scottyknows50 (Feb 19, 2010)

Does anyone else have have a flatbed on their plow truck? We have a '95 F250 and were thinking about putting on a flatbed. Anyone have one, any advice- advantages/disadvantages? Thanks.


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

I have one on a 95 f250 and it has worked out well. the bed was rusted out and seemed like a great option.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Makes it alot easier to see behind you.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

I have 95 F250

Flatbed was best thing. But you need add shim so rear tire won't touch flatbed.

If it was me

I would like flatbed with hoist more easy to work.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

1995 F250, must have been a popular year for plow trucks! If I kept mine it was going become a flatbed. We were offered the right amount and sold it. I would go ahead with the flatbed. Good luck!


----------



## Fisher II (Sep 13, 2004)

How much does a flat bed cost?


----------



## Jake23rc (Oct 6, 2006)

I will get pictures of mine later and post them. It has worked awesome able to carry more and yes you can see way better.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Fisher II;1019005 said:


> How much does a flat bed cost?


Depends on how fancy you want to get. A used steel bed may go for a few hundred. A top of the line aluminum bed will run over $8,000.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

heres a picture of mine on an 86 F250. i got rid of the truck last year, but saved the bed. it will be going on my 96 F350, but i will be adding a dump hoist to it. the only disadvantage to the flatbed is the floor is higher in order to clear the 2 rear tires, whereas a standard pickup body dips down between the wheel wells. that is the only advantage i can think of (you don't need to lift a heavy log or whatever as high). in every other respect i much perfer the flatbed, and now that i will be making it dump, i will love it even more.

i also do like the look of a stock bed better, but function is more important to me.


----------



## scottyknows50 (Feb 19, 2010)

now i just wonder if we go find one and buy it or build our own.............


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

There is a guy on here who just put a new alum one on his truck. It was a white superduty i forget his S/N. It was made by hillsboro i think.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

First company I worked for had nothing but flat decks c/w dumps. Boss couldn't stand wheel wells, or scratches and dents in the box. Made chaining down salters, spray tanks, and equipment a lot easier too. It's the only way to go.


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

I agree, it's the way to go, More storage room. The only drawback I had with mine was the rear end was a little light. I carried about 1000 # of ballast to even things out. I built mine though, welded the frame together & used redwood decking (used) from a deck I tore out for a customer. It held up pretty darn good for redwood. A friend of mine has a Hillsboro aluminum on his. I'd spring for the aluminum if at all possible...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Build your own....easy to do and you can customize it to fit your needs


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

here's mine, goin with the flatbed was one of the best things we ever did to the truck. there's more pics in an album on my profile page. we ripped the plywood deck off and went with steel diamond plate. i made 1 piece racks out of expanded metal and 2x4's

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=76831


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Build your own. Make it to your specs


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87506&highlight=hillsboro


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

Scotty-

I am down in DSM once we get a few dings in the pickups we remove the beds then have flat beds installed. We run one type of side boards in the summer and in the winter switch the side boards so they have an area near the cab for shovels-snow blowers and fuel with 1,000 pounds of salt over the wheels for ballast. The guys like the visuals better in traffic and backing up and no longer have to climb into the beds to grab salt for the spreaders.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Try to find an aluminum flatbed off an old Home Depot rental truck. Drop down sides and a headache rack. It's a nice set up.


----------



## scottyknows50 (Feb 19, 2010)

capital- where do you get your flatbeds from? we are talking about putting a flatbed on a '95 ford so we would like something used. let me know if you have any suggestions. thanks.


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

Hawkeye Truck on the north side of town 515-289-1755 ask for Tim or Tom


----------



## scottyknows50 (Feb 19, 2010)

i'll check out what they can do, thanks.


----------

